# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Periodieke opstoten van knagende gewrichtspijnen + vermoeidheid

## Black rose

Hallo,

Een 2 à 3-tal jaren geleden kreeg mijn vriendin een grieperig gevoel met gewrichtspijn en vermoeidheid soms gepaard met lichte koorts.
Ze heeft een hele serie onderzoeken gedaan : uitgebreidde bloedonderzoeken, reumatologische onderzoeken, scanners en ook neurologisch onderzocht maar er is niets gevonden.
Buiten een lichte verhoging van haar witte bloedcellen waardoor ze onstekingsremmers kreeg.
Na een maand of twee is het overgegaan.

Sindsdien heeft ze regelmatig terug opstoten hiervan die steeds weken duren en vermijdt ze ook onstekingsremmers daar ze er bijwerkingen van kreeg.
Maar ook zonder onstekingsremmers verdwijnen de klachten na een tijdje.
Het begint vaak in haar vingerkootjes (van haar pinken) en vervolgens breidt het zich uit naar alle gewrichten.
Bij de laatste opstoot liet ze haar bloed nog eens onderzoeken en toen had ze ook geen verhoging meer van witte bloedcellen.
De dokter weet geen raad meer en geeft het op (buiten pijnstillers nemen, waar ze zuinig mee omgaat).


Wel hebben we naar alternatieven gezocht : zo heeft ze tijdens een opstoot Kurkuma gebruikt (in capsulevorm daar hoger gedoseerd). De eerste keer gecombineerd met meloen-extract (waardoor de kurkuma beter op de gewrichten zou werken), toen had ze enige verbetering.
Daarna Kurkuma-extract zonder meloen-extract en geen verbetering.
Het is na een tijd terug weggegaan.

Daar we niet overtuigd waren van de werking van Kurkuma heeft ze met de laatste opstoot een tweetal weken het sap van één citroen dagelijks verdund in anderhalve liter water en opgedronken.
Toen verbeterde het sneller, maar we weten natuurlijk niet of dit toeval is.
Ter informatie : na veel opzoekwerk op het internet las ze dat mensen met gelijkaardige klachten hiermee geholpen waren.

Indien het terug zou komen start ze alvast terug zo een citroensapkuur (niet hetzelfde als de citroensapkuur om te vermageren), maar graag hadden we geweten of er nog mensen zijn met gelijkaardige klachten en vooral op welke manier ze geholpen zijn.
Ook of er iemand met deze klachten, ondanks veel onderzoeken die geen oorzaak aantoonden, uiteindelijk toch een oorzaak gevonden hebben.

Ik ben benieuwd naar de reactie's, alvast bedankt  :Smile:

----------


## Black rose

Niemand...?  :Confused:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Black Rose,

Soms kan het een tijdje duren voordat er een lid voorbij komt die ervaring en/of reacties op het bovenstaande probleem heeft. 

Helaas kan ik zelf ook niet meer doen dan je sterkte wensen met je vriendin en hopen dat er een lid voorbij gaat komen die je wat meer kan vertellen!

----------


## Black rose

> Hoi Black Rose,
> 
> Soms kan het een tijdje duren voordat er een lid voorbij komt die ervaring en/of reacties op het bovenstaande probleem heeft. 
> 
> Helaas kan ik zelf ook niet meer doen dan je sterkte wensen met je vriendin en hopen dat er een lid voorbij gaat komen die je wat meer kan vertellen!


Dat begrijp ik : er zijn zoveel ziektes/klachten/symptomen enz..
Het moet dus echt lukken dat net iemand op het forum met dezelfde ervaring zit en mijn topic leest.

Alvast bedankt voor jouw reactie Sylvia  :Smile:

----------


## christel1

Moest ik jou zijn ik zou gewoon een doorverwijzing vragen naar de endocrinoloog, gespecialiseerd in auto-immuunziektes. 
Lijkt me eerder een soort Fibromyalgie achtige toestand die je vriendin heeft. En die vermoeidheid kan wijzen op een beginnende CVS. 
Laat haar bloedwaarden controleren maar dan wel door een endocrinoloog, die doen andere testen, meer uitgebreid dan een gewone arts, zoals Eppstein Barr, leucocyten, lymfocyten, herpes, gal en levertesten, Igg toestanden enzo. Ook schildkliertesten maar dan wel de andere die een gewone HA doet. 
Mijn endocrinoloog heeft zo verschillende afwijkingen gevonden in mijn bloed, te veel om op te noemen. 
En met een dosis kurkuma of een ander gewoon huis, tuin en keukenmiddeltje ga je dit echt niet oplossen. Denk wel dat er andere medicatie aan te pas zal komen. 
Veel succes

----------


## Black rose

Bedankt voor jouw reactie Christel.

Ze heeft bij verschillende specialisten uitgebreidde bloedonderzoeken laten doen, ik herinner me dat er ook getest werd op bepaalde auto-immuunziektes.
Langs de endocrinologe is ze geloof nog niet geweest, ik wel heb vorig jaar een cyste en helft van mijn schildklier afgegeven  :Wink: .

Het idee dat het om Fybriomalgie en/of CVS zou gaan is inderdaad een mogelijkheid waar we ook aan gedacht hebben.
Als ik me niet vergis wordt Fybrio vastgesteld door een fysiotherapeut die de x-aantal pijnpunten test?

Door omstandigheden ken ik verschillende mensen met fybrio & cvs, vaak ook gevolgd door specialisten.
Begrijp me niet verkeerd, ik apprecieer zeker jouw advies en tip, maar één zaak viel me bij allen op : 
In al die jaren dat die mensen opgevolgd werden was er nauwelijks tot geen verbetering te merken.
Ze kregen vaak medicatie, maar meestal als symptoombestrijding : tegen pijn & ontsteking waar ze vaak nog meer last kregen van bijwerkingen dan wat anders.
Magnesium : die nemen we beiden sowieso 300 mg magnesiumcitraat/dag.
M.a.w. wat fybrio & cvs betreft kan het tot nu toe niet echt behandeld worden en er lopen nog veel onderzoeken naar.
Ook voor auto-immuunziektes geldt dat in grote mate.

Het is mogelijk -liefst niet- dat die opstoten een beginnende vorm is daarvan en zich later continu manifesteert.
Doch, dan lijkt het me (tenzij het niet meer leefbaar is) toch beter voor ons (ieder heeft daar uiteraard zijn eigen mening over) dat er aan de oorzaak gewerkt wordt, geen symptoombestrijding met medicatie waar je je lichaam helemaal uit evenwicht mee brengt en plat legt.
Ik weet dat er veel mensen aan deze ziektes lijden en het vaak een levenslange zoekweg is naar leefbare oplossingen tegen pijn  :Frown: 
Hoop dus hiermee niemand te kwetsen, maar de farmaceuticabedrijven mag je ook niet onderschatten hoor : sommige pillen worden maar al te graag verkocht ondanks er kennis genoeg is over de bijwerkingen en mogelijke blijvende gevolgen.

Bij de laatste opstoot had ze dus wel verbetering met dat citroensap zonder dat de opstoot er heel erg doorgekomen is (1 citroen/dag over anderhalve liter water). 
Dat kan toeval zijn, maar haar lichaam zal ondertussen toch geen vergiftigingen/overbelasting van organen ondergaan hebben zoals dat met zware medicatie het geval zou geweest zijn.

----------


## Black rose

> Moest ik jou zijn ik zou gewoon een doorverwijzing vragen naar de endocrinoloog, gespecialiseerd in auto-immuunziektes. 
> Lijkt me eerder een soort Fibromyalgie achtige toestand die je vriendin heeft. En die vermoeidheid kan wijzen op een beginnende CVS. 
> Laat haar bloedwaarden controleren maar dan wel door een endocrinoloog, die doen andere testen, meer uitgebreid dan een gewone arts, zoals Eppstein Barr, leucocyten, lymfocyten, herpes, gal en levertesten, Igg toestanden enzo. Ook schildkliertesten maar dan wel de andere die een gewone HA doet. 
> Mijn endocrinoloog heeft zo verschillende afwijkingen gevonden in mijn bloed, te veel om op te noemen. 
> En met een dosis kurkuma of een ander gewoon huis, tuin en keukenmiddeltje ga je dit echt niet oplossen. Denk wel dat er andere medicatie aan te pas zal komen. 
> Veel succes


Ik ga wel eens nachecken of ze de onderzoeken al gehad heeft in haar bloed die jij vernoemt.
Mag ik vragen of jij na de uitslag van die onderzoeken eigenlijk een behandeling gekregen hebt die voor jou heeft gebaat? Of is het vooral pijn & symptoombehandeling?
Je antwoordt maar tot in de mate van wat jezelf kwijt wilt uiteraard  :Wink: 

Alvast ook veel sukses voor jou.

----------


## christel1

Ik raad je aan om eens het boek te lezen van Dr Coucke (Francis Coucke), endocrinoloog, geriater en nog iets, de CVS mythe. Te koop bij de Standaard boekhandel. Dr Coucke is degene die me behandeld heeft in mijn CVS/FM periode, tussen 2005/2007 en met goed resultaat. Ik heb wel heel veel medicatie moeten slikken en heb bijna 2 jaar 's nachts aan de TPN baxters gelegen, thuis 's nachts a rato van 5 keer per week en daarna afbouwen maar heel langzaam en ook elke maand naar het ziekenhuis voor een baxter gammaglobulines, magnesium, vit B12. Daarbiij slikte ik nog eens virusremmers en ook zware antibiotica. 
En het is geen pijnbehandeling of symptoombehandeling zoals jij het noemt maar het is een uitgebreide behandeling. Dr Coucke kijkt naar alles wat er verkeerd kan lopen in je lichaam, zoals ook de schildklier waarvoor ik nog altijd medicatie slik. Al de rest is verleden tijd. Ik ben niet meer moe, ik heb geen pijn meer van FM. De FM is vastgesteld geweest door een reumatologe en niet door een fysio, die kunnen je wel behandelen maar geen diagnose stellen. 
Ik heb oa ook een maagledigingstest ondergaan, daaruit bleek dat mijn maag maar voor 10 % meer werkte, daarmee heb ik de TPN baxters gekregen, ik was ondervoed zonder dat ik het zelf wist. Mijn lichaam nam niets meer op van voedingsstoffen. Ik had een dikke buik en magere beentjes, geen spieren meer en een BMC van minder dan 18 (dat is het meten van de spiermassa, mijn zoon is gezond en heeft een spiermassa van 40). 
En dr Coucke sponsort zeker de apothekers niet of de uitvinders van gelijk welk medicijn. Hij bekijkt persoon tot persoon, er gaan duizenden mensen met allerlei klachten bij hem en er is bijna niemand die hetzelfde medicijn voorgeschreven krijgt. 
Natuurlijk moet je geduld kunnen uitoefenen. Als je lichaam al pakweg 10 jaar ziek is dan ga je een lange behandeling krijgen. Ik heb geluk gehad, bij mij is het heel snel vastgesteld geweest en ik ben snel met de behandeling kunnen beginnen. 
Ik had al heel veel ziekenhuizen gezien, universitaire ziekenhuizen, andere streekziekenhuizen en niemand kon verklaren waarom ik zoveel pijn had en overal in slaap viel tot ik bij hem terecht gekomen ben en hij had het direct bij het juiste einde. 
De testen die hij voorschrijft gaan naar een speciaal labo hier in België of Amerika, naargelang wat er moet getest worden. 
Ik kan alleen maar zeggen dat hij echt letterlijk en figuurlijk mijn leven gered heeft, zonder die dokter lag ik al onder de grond. Op een bepaald moment woog ik nog maar 39 kilo, was een BMI van 15 of zoiets dus echt heel ongezond. 
Ik leid nu terug een normaal leven, ik moet altijd wel kijken dat ik voldoende eet, gezonde voeding met veel groenten enzo want anders vliegen de kilo's eraf en dan ben ik terug moe maar niet meer extreem moe waarbij ik mijn bed niet meer uitkan. Gewoon moe zoals iedereen wel al eens een dag heeft. 
En CVS is een verzamelnaam waar onze lieve geneesheren alle ziektes inplaatsen waar ze de oorsprong niet van kennen en te lui zijn om te zoeken van waar je ziek wordt en dat doet deze dokter dus wel tot groot ongenoegen van zijn collega's en ook het RIZIV die de rekening moet betalen. Het kost een enorm bedrag op een paar jaar maar nu kost ik bijna niets meer aan het RIZIV of zorgkas of mutualiteit want er zijn geen afwijkingen meer te bespeuren in mijn bloed. 
MVG van een tevreden patiënt.

----------


## Black rose

Fijn dat jij je nu een heel stuk beter voelt, zo goed als genezen als ik het zo lees.
De testen die je vernoemde heeft m'n vriendin voor een groot deel al ondergaan in het UZ Gent bij andere specialisten.
Maar als ik me niet vergis is deze dokter waar je het over hebt niet de doorsnee specialist  :Wink: 
Gaat het om diezelfde dokter waarvan de baxters die hij toediende tot een goed jaar geleden nog voor een groot deel terug betaald werden door de mutualiteit, doch nu niet meer door "gebrek aan wetenschappelijk bewijs"?
Ik ken een vrouw die lijdt aan FM & CVS en een aantal keer/week naar de kliniek moest om deze te krijgen.
Ze is er nooit door genezen, ondanks enige verbetering, maar sinds ze die baxters niet meer krijgt (door afschaffing van tussenkomst mutualiteit) is het enig alternatief pillen met cortisone = waardoor ze ook maar met mate geholpen is doch opzwelt.

Dat gebeurt dan met dokters die meer doen dan symptoombehandeling maar waarvan de kosten van de behandeling te zwaar opwegen voor mutualiteit : ze krijgen de stempel van kwakzalvers en therapieën aanbieden die niet bewezen zijn (alvast zo kwam hij in het nieuws).
Andere medicatie brengt veel meer in de kassa van de farmaceuticabedrijven  :Mad: 

Ik ga dat boek eens opzoeken in de bibliotheek, lenen mss kopen achteraf.
Ik dacht dat die dokter geschorst was (zal verkeerde informatie opgevangen hebben), waar werkt hij dan? 
Altijd interessant om te weten indien de opstoten terug komen!
Ik vermoed dat hij best veel patiënten zal hebben en er een lange wachtlijst zal zijn  :Wink: 

Bedankt voor het delen van je ervaring!

----------


## christel1

Het is dus inderdaad die befaamde dokter die al heel veel in de media is geweest omwille van zijn voorschrijfgedrag en aangevallen wordt door het RIZIV en voor kwakzalver wordt uitgescholden door vele van zijn collega's. Natuurlijk is niet iedereen hetzelfde en je kan niet iedereen die CVS heeft of waarvan ze vermoeden dat ze CVS hebben over dezelfde kam scheren. En er zijn misschien ook mensen die van het statuut profiteren en ervan genieten om thuis te zitten. 
Geloof me, ik heb heel het land afgelopen om toch maar te weten wat ik had, echt waar. Ik vond het verschrikkelijk dat ik niet meer kon functioneren in de maatschappij.... en nog altijd kan ik me er niet bij neerleggen dat ik op invaliditeit gesteld werd door de NMBS na 1 jaar ziekte. Ik ben 1 keer in beroep gegaan en ik had het gewonnen want je wordt ook doorgestuurd naar een psychiater enzo hoor en die heeft ook zijn verslag opgesteld dat het zeker niet tussen mijn oren zat. 
Maar na 6 maand was het terug naar af, ik was er veel te snel ingevlogen, ik ben op mezelf heel perfectionistisch ingesteld, zeker op het werk en dat had ik nooit mogen doen. Daarna heb ik er me wel moeten bij neerleggen dat ik een normaal leven kan leiden maar niet meer en gaan werken en het huishouden en de zorg over mijn 2 kinderen, toen nog pubers. En dr Coucke heeft dan wel gezegd, ofwel niet meer werken en leven ofwel er helemaal onder door gaan en 6 feet under... dus heb ik maar voor het 1ste gekozen. 
En ik ben er echt helemaal niet kwaad voor. Heb mijn tweelingzus verloren vorig jaar aan kanker, nog zoiets waar ze niet weten van waar het komt, heb een neef met zware MS en dan bedoel ik wel 90 % gehandicapt, allemaal auto-immuumziektes waar ze nog geen oplossing voor hebben of geen geneesmiddelen. 
Blijkbaar zal er dan wel iets in de genen zitten dat ons ziek maakt. 
De dr heeft heel veel patiënten, hij heeft zijn praktijk in St Gillis Waas, en ook raadpleging in Jan Portaels in Vilvoorde, St Monica in Antwerpen en nog een ander ziekenhuis in Deurne. 
En als je niet zeker bent, ga ervoor en maak toch een afspraak. Misschien krijg je dan toch een beter beeld op wat het eigenlijk allemaal is. Er bestaat ook een FB groep "patiëntenvereniging van Dr Coucke" daar zit ik ook op, als je FB hebt kan misschien vragen om lid te worden van de groep en daar ook vragen te stellen. 
Groetjes

----------


## Black rose

Het is eigenlijk schandalig dat dokters die een patiënt wel in zijn geheel bekijken zo in het nauw gedreven worden.
Dat geldt niet enkel voor deze dokter, ook goede homeopaten zijn daardoor nog heel moeilijk te vinden.
En het gevolg daarvan is een pijnlijke weg die jij o.a. hebt afgelegd met veel onderzoeken, kosten, enz die nergens toe leidden.
Gelukkig heb jij die ene dokter gevonden die ervoor gaat tegen alles in en heeft het gebaat.
Inderdaad veel mensen met klachten als FM & Cvs blijven rond dwarrelen in de psychiatrische hulpverlening.
Je zou van minder de moed verliezen als je dagelijks moet omgaan met klachten die je leven bepalen.
Zo hoop ik dat er nog dokters zullen zijn in de toekomst die op dezelfde manier werken als Dr. Coucke.

Zelf zie ik die afstanden momenteel niet haalbaar omwille van eigen beperkingen i.v.m. auto rijden, maar via jouw tips ga ik er meer over opzoeken en wie weet : indien de opstoten blijven terugkomen vinden we toch een oplossing om er te geraken of een dokter die op gelijkaardige manier werkt.

Goed dat het voor jezelf hebt kunnen plaatsen dat je niet meer gaat werken.
Het wordt ook niet altijd begrepen door bepaalde mensen wanneer je op invaliditeit staat maar het niet zichtbaar is.
Toch zijn er ook andere mensen die op dat gebied niet veroordelen en over voldoende verstand beschikken om te weten dat niet elke invaliderende ziekte zichtbaar is.
Uiteindelijk moet je aan je eigen leven en gezondheid denken, dat is prioriteit!
Ik wens je nog veel geluk en sterkte toe!

----------


## benvital

Beste,

Mag ik je Balck rose noemen. Wat jij verteld over die citroenkuur, is helemaal geen toeval. Dit klinkt mij zelfs heel gekend in de oren. Ik kan je er heel wat over vertellen. De vitamine C is een zwaar onderschat nutriënt, en de mensen hebben er de dag van vandaag gewoon veel te kort in hun lichaam. 

Indien je meer interesse hebt in deze materie, wil ik daar graag eens met jou of je vriendin over praten. Het is te veel om je dat hier allemaal door te geven. 
Je kan me steeds bereiken op [email protected]

Vriendelijke gezonde groeten

Benny

----------

